# Snail Trail!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

When I woke up this morning, I noticed a snail trail on my hand! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Never had one go across me unnoticed....but unless I',m at work I'm barefoot, I have stepped on those slmy sntty slugs that are so plentiful here! Nothing like the feeling of cool slimy mush between your toes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Yuck :help:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe it was just dried booger...
I have been sick lately :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Either way - eeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ..again


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Uh oh... the gnomes...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

That would totally gross me out!!!! sorta funny though!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man, ya'll are too much!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: Now that we've had some rain those slimy and well fed slugs are even more plentiful...leaving their goo not only on my toes but in and up the water buckets....my puppy seems to like them though


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I totally agree.... either way it's ... ewwwwwwww!!! :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

hehe Snot trail xD


----------

